# The Draconis Report: Day 1



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Pictures of the new DIRECTV DECA and Dish Networks Tailgater. 

What gets me, that Tailgater is a re-branded VuCube. 

Also a picture of Motorola's booth, yes there is exercise equipment there.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is a close-up of Dish Networks Tailgater and some of the booths. 

The interesting thing about the panel is not the TV, it's the video source. The tablet you see below it is a Tegra 3 tablet running ICS. That tablet looks better than some of the game consoles I have seen.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

These are pictures of the Tesla roadster at NVIDIA's booth. Why NVIDIA's? All the instrumentation and controls are on touch screen LCD's.

There is also a picture of one of the gaming rigs.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn, I want that car! Well, I want the gadgets from that car in my SUV .

Very nice pics. Thanks!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice pix Draconis. Is that huge flat panel a Samsung?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Which pic? I don't see any pics of a huge flat panel.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Which pic? I don't see any pics of a huge flat panel.


Picture #4 in Post #2 appears to be pretty large in context.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Pix #4 in set 2.
Sorry harsh, I thought you said #3.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

"HDJulie" said:


> Damn, I want that car! Well, I want the gadgets from that car in my SUV .
> 
> Very nice pics. Thanks!


The Tesla rep said they were working on a SUV model.

Sorry it took me this long to update the post. The data networks out here are choking.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Draconis said:


> Sorry it took me this long to update the post. The data networks out here are choking.


Keep trying. It is worth the effort.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I hit the TV and automotive sections today and plan to upload some more pics when I get home.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great pics Draconis


----------

